# I dont know much about bows



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PSE Impala, 35-40#. Should treat you right, though if you want somehting more modern go for the Coyote (looks like the child of a recurve and a compound). Though, I would go for the PSE Legacy (longbow). It is VERY forgiving. 

All these bows can be easily bought from Cabela's.


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

K thanks


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad I could help.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i'd recommend an International Limb Fitting (ILF) riser. that way you have more choices down the road for new limbs


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

unless you're talking about a traditional type recurve and not a competition bow. i'm not that familiar with trad bows...


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

What kind? 

Or what brand and model? (Yes, the X-200 is a good beginners' bow.)

To answer the question of what bow is best for you, we'd need to know a little about your experience, your needs and what you want in a bow.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

thats up to you any of them are going to shoot but i shoot compound


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

We're talking about recurves, bro.

No training wheels.


----------



## Bowtex (Oct 31, 2005)

depends on what your looking for, i personally like the hoyt matrix, although it's no longer made. If you like a heavier bow, I'd say a hoyt aerotc, the new w&w inno bows have a lot of technology behind them and the Denmark recurve team shoot them and like them. I'm not a huge fan of PSE only because I've never shot them. I do know alot of people who have them and love them. But I'd say hoyt, it's a name that'll never steer you wrong.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowtex said:


> depends on what your looking for, i personally like the hoyt matrix, although it's no longer made. If you like a heavier bow, I'd say a hoyt aerotc, the new w&w inno bows have a lot of technology behind them and the Denmark recurve team shoot them and like them. I'm not a huge fan of PSE only because I've never shot them. I do know alot of people who have them and love them. But I'd say hoyt, it's a name that'll never steer you wrong.


As far as recurves go though, that title would go to Bear. Some of the best market bows out there.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

40# Martin X-200 Recurve. Maple limbs with black lamination, ovangkol wood riser. Shot off the shelf. Thats what I shoot, and I love it.
But if your looking for yourself I need for info than that. :wink:


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

kegan said:


> As far as recurves go though, that title would go to Bear. Some of the best market bows out there.


as far as long bows yes, martin and bear are good, but as far as competition they aren't that great. if you are looking for a competition bow i'd still say hoyt or pse.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

But dollar for dollar I'd bet you Martin is still better. You'd have to go high-end with Hoyt or PSE, wouldn't you?


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah i have a hoyt, but with bows, like many things in life, you get what you paid for so if you want a bow that cost a little more, but you know is a reliable and good shooting bow, then the hoyt or pse is the better choice. look at all the top shooters, you don't see any of them shooting martins i mean yeah bradey and vic are shooting mathews but those were made especially for them. but if you are wanting a bow that is cheaper then go with the other ones. never the less hoyt, pse and w&w both make good quality less priced bows. just my thoughts and opinions.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

raider_archer said:


> yeah i have a hoyt, but with bows, like many things in life, you get what you paid for


Not so. Some of my best hunting bows are selfbows that didn't cost me a dime. And they are all specially made for me:smile:.

"You get out what you put in." 

Alot more game has been taken with selfbows than with glass bows.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

Son of Meathook said:


> and I was wondering what kind of recurve you would recommend


i guess a better question for all of us to ask is what is the bow being used for, hunting or competition?


----------



## "X-Killer" (Apr 23, 2007)

*buy a used fred bear.*

they are relativly cheap if you look around and there are several diffrent models my favorite is the polar.


----------

